# Snacks for a one-year-old?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

What do your your toddlers snack on? And what worked well when they were around one, if they're older?

DS is a fantastic eater already...his favorite foods are strawberries, watermelon, diced steamed carrots & peas, scrambled eggs, turkey meatloaf, whole wheat bread, and yogurt. Like most babies, he's definitely cautious trying new things, especially new textures. I'm looking for stuff to feed him as snacks inbetween meals. So far I've been giving him bits of fruit and bread...he doesn't like cheese yet. I tried a fruit-filled bar thing made by Earth's Best today and he loved it, but I'm not crazy about the fact that it contains sugar.

Any suggestions? I like to cook, so I'm happy for ideas that involve some prep work. I already have little cottage cheese pancakes and meatloaf cubes and stuff in the freezer for him.


----------



## urmysunshyn (Jun 30, 2006)

what about dried fruit, unsulphured? my 2 year old likes cranberries or raisins.
also rice crackers or corn chips with salsa.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=257621

I've found this to be quite helpful.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Mine like things for snacks some people consider light meals.

Soup & crackers
Veggies & dip
Hard boiled eggs w/ crackers (they prefer egg salad actually, but they will eat hard boiled eggs)
Cucumbers cut up
Tomatoes
Fruit
Sandwhich

My girls were slow / difficult gainers and one of the best pieces of advice the nutrianist gave me was just to focus on big / smaller / bigger / smaller and not worry so much about what is "snack" food and what isn't. Also she said their tummies can only hold so much, so instead of serving soup w/ grilled cheese & veggies for lunch, try serving the soup an hour before lunch, and the sandwich and veggies at lunch.

HTH
Rach


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Cherry tomatoes
grapes cut in half
apricots (dried or fresh)

I have always avoided crackers (empty calories consisting of white flour and palm or other transfat oil), cheerios and other processed food, and bread (because it fills her up to much and then she does not eat at meals) and focused on fruit.


----------



## russianthistle (Jul 19, 2005)

Some of my favorites are:

Asian pears
TLC Crackers (by Kashi)
Cheese cubed
Raisin
Craisins
Dried fruit of any sort
Smoothies (I do plain yogurt, water, banana, and other fruits...sometimes, I sneak in some broccoli stalks or carrots







)
Dates
Tahini and Jam Sandwiches
Grilled Cheese Sandwiches cut in cubes
Corn
Peas
Yogurt and Water in a sippy (just enough water so that it is drinkable)
Pancakes (I make mine with 7 grain flour, egg, yogurt and water, mixed crushed nuts, and coconut)
French Toast
Apple Sauce and Shredded Coconut (sometimes I add crushed nuts and a dollop of yogurt)
Rice and Lentils with a tad of tomato paste, molasses, and parmesan

HTH!


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

:

i'd add rice cakes, apple slices, berries, cheese, just plain wholemeal bread! he loves bread! i carry a slice of bread EVERYWHERE with me to rip up. he loves that as well as all of the above mentioned (via PPs).


----------



## arwenevenstar (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelEve14* 
Mine like things for snacks some people consider light meals.

Soup & crackers
Veggies & dip
Hard boiled eggs w/ crackers (they prefer egg salad actually, but they will eat hard boiled eggs)
Cucumbers cut up
Tomatoes
Fruit
Sandwhich

My girls were slow / difficult gainers and one of the best pieces of advice the nutrianist gave me was just to focus on big / smaller / bigger / smaller and not worry so much about what is "snack" food and what isn't. Also she said their tummies can only hold so much, so instead of serving soup w/ grilled cheese & veggies for lunch, try serving the soup an hour before lunch, and the sandwich and veggies at lunch.

HTH
Rach

That is excellent advice!! I think I should do that too!


----------

